# Allez Expert vs. Roubaix Expert



## derekdeben (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and looking for advice. I currently have a 2000 Giant TCR2 and have been looking to upgrade. The last few years I have not felt real comfortable and a few shops I had the bike serviced in told me they thought it was to small. This is my first bike and do not know any different. I am 6'1 220 with a 32 inch inseam for pants the bike is a large. I usually ride 18 miles a night and longer rides on the weekend with the occassional metric or century. I am 6'1 220 with a 32 inch inseam for pants the bike is a large. I really like the 2 bikes but not sure of which one to go with. The Giant (Large) always felt small and putting it next to either of these bikes (58CM) it looks small. I am torn between the 2 and looking for some advice as far as comfort, performance etc. I have read alot of the reviews on the Roubaix and I am leaning towards that but I still like the race features of the Allez.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I road an allez for about 2500 miles (05 elite) I just switched to a roubaix(06 expert)
I only have 500 miles on the roubaix but its great. I think its a better climber. A few reasons for this. Its a stiffer bike. When you get out of the saddle its really strong. My legs are still adjusting to the different gearing but this is the biggest thing to evaluate when deciding between these 2 bikes.

Roubaix 50/36 12/27 10 gear
allez 53/39 12/25 10 gear

The Roubaix is more comfortable and I am never going to race so comfort was a no brainer for me. And even if I was going to race I would probably get a Roubaix anyways. Plenty of people out racing them. 

If you really want a more racy bike get a tarmac. The full carbon really does pay off on wear and tear on your body over a year of riding. Everyone says you feel more fresh after a long ride on carbon. I am doing about 20 miles a day right now. I think my longes ride on the bike is 30 miles so I have not seen that my self yet. 

Sorry if this was incoherant, my first post got deleted and I had to write it over.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I second all of heythorp's comments. I have an '05 Allez Sport and an '06 Roubaix Elite. I like my Allez a lot, but love my Roubaix. It took me a few rides to get used to the compact double, but now I really like it. For the type of riding I do, the Roubaix is perfect, and the ride is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## DJF (Nov 16, 2005)

No doubt the Roubaix is a great bike - no experience riding it. I just purchased an '06 Allez comp with the new Shimano 105 double and carbon rear stays. 1200 miles on it so far and I am really impressed - no issues very fast. From what I've researched the the Roubaix appears to be more comforatble to ride/hanlde (than the Allez)- longer wheel base I believe- thats not to take away from its competetive edge.... Thought I'd my throw 2 cents in about the Allez. Good luck - you could do a lot worse than either one. Perhaps best advise is to try out both if they fit in your budget - test ride both and go fom there.


----------



## DJF (Nov 16, 2005)

Further to my email above - forgot to mention I am also 6'1" and 210 and 32" inseam. I went with the 58 Allez and fit is great - I'm almost thinking I could have used a 57..... Gerolsteiner color scheme looks fantastic!


----------



## jesterb (Mar 28, 2006)

I am 6'1'', 210 lbs, and have a 32" inseam and recently bought an 58cm '05 Roubaix Elite. I love the bike and can find no faults with it. The only modifications I have made to the bike are swapping out a shorter stem. I went from a 130mm to a 120mm. I have not riden the Allez but give the Robaix two thumbs up. Very comfortable bike and fast enough for me. It is easy to pound out the miles and the geometry is very easy on my back. Based on my experience I would not hesitate to recommend the Roubaix.


----------



## derekdeben (Apr 26, 2006)

All,

Thanks to everyone for your input. I decided to go with the Roubaix Expert. It should arrive at the local shop tomorrow and I should be riding Wednesday. I can't wait.

Thanks again,

Derek


----------

